# Counter top Nature Pure water purifier



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone used a Nature Pure *Counter Top * water purifier ?

We'd be through-putting about 12 litres per day and would like some idea of how long the cartridge would last.

G


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Has anyone used a Nature Pure *Counter Top * water purifier ?
> 
> We'd be through-putting about 12 litres per day and would like some idea of how long the cartridge would last.
> 
> G


Hi
I think they recommend yearly,but we change ours when ithe water starts to slow down,the last one was 3 years ago and still working fine remembering it all depends on use.
scottie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, I think we'd only be using it to filter drinking water for storage in bottles so about 1200 litres over the duration of a 2 month trip. 

How long does it take from fitting onto the tap to producing a litre or so of water ? Can you leave the tap running all the time or do you get feedback to the pump ?

G


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Does the BRITA water filter cartridge remove all minerals from drinking water?
The BRITA water filter cartridge only partially removes the hardness from drinking water. This part is temporary hardness, which causes scale deposits during cooking. It does not remove all of the minerals from the water. It reduces the concentration of calcium and magnesium with cation ion exchange resins, but theses substances are not completely removed as in desalination systems or industrial plants that use reverse osmosis or distillation processes, for example. 


How about a nice dose of osteoporosis, these machines remove too much of the good stuff, be warned!


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Counter Top Waterpurifier*

Hi
Have just installed a Nature Pur after reading a recommendation on this forum.
Absolutely brilliant, Easy to fit, would recommend buying the tap though, so that only the drinking water you need goes through the filter.
The only problem I discovered was that-as the pump on my Hymer was operated by opening the taps, opening the tap on the Nature Pur didn't cause the pump to work.
I solved this by taking the electric wires from the sink tap to a switch I mounted on the sink unit, so that when I need to use the filter I first open the switch.
Strongly recommended.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have one in our Hymer, its well worth it, would suggest you have the tap and only filter drinking water. If your pump is controlled by tap micro switches Naturepure will supply push button switch in kit.

Dont think you need to store bottled water, we just use as required.

Regards.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you both. We're not bothered about removing hardness from water- we live with hard water at home and on our travels. When on our usual European travels we don't feel the need to filter water or do more than fill our drinking water bottles from local taps.

We do want to go further afield next year however and want a microbiological filter to remove cysts, bacteria, viruses and other zooparasites. We used to have to filter our home water and used to boil it and pass it through a charcoal candle filter but that is a faff and not easily portable.

We don't want to plumb anything in as we don't anticipate using it in normal circumstances in the van, hence asking about the *counter top* version of the Nature Pure.

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We have a Pre Mac filter system permanently plumbed in with seperate tap which I think is similar to Nature Pure in that they both have a carbon element?

In my opinion this makes the water, and more importantly my Yorkshire tea, taste delicious regardless of what the local stuff itself initially tastes like. Well worth permanent fitting just for the sake of my teapot!

Blooming lovely 

Jason


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a Pre Mac filter system permanently plumbed in with seperate tap which I think is similar to Nature Pure in that they both have a carbon element?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason; I'm more bothered about not going down with Delhi belly or similar so it must be a biological filter. We don't want to plumb it in; just a portable filter that we can if we are concerned the water might be actively unsafe for drinking.

G


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Counter to NaturePure Water filter*

Hi again
Sorry just realised you had specified counter top. I plumbed mine in I think that that is the best way.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Counter to NaturePure Water filter*



alshymer said:


> Hi again
> Sorry just realised you had specified counter top. I plumbed mine in I think that that is the best way.
> Regards
> Alshymer


We haven't got the space to fit it Alshymer and, since it will not be used for more than 2 months, don't want to spend £200 plus £60 refills for the cartridge. This, portable version, seems like the answer but the General Ecology website is not terribly helpful.

Plan B is water purifying tablets that we used to use when travelling in Africa but we are not keen on the taste they leave - as well as there being more sophisticated solutions available these days.

Thanks

G

Edit to add image


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Grizzly, carbon being the last of three parts, both systems as a unit being biological as such.

Mine, as I have posted before so sorry to bore you if you remember, has I think first a 3 micron filter, then iodene in resin form to kill anything smaller than 3 microns, then a carbon element to remove the iodene for long term safety, additional chemical removal and improve taste. I think the three elements in the unit cost about 350 but lasts for 30,000 litres making a really cheap cost per litre, but three cartridges makes it a little bulky. Ours has been in use every day since Nov 08 and shows no signs of letting up, having checked every now and again its still doing what it should as advised by the manufacturer, despite their website saying annual renewal.

They also do several portable versions to either attach to a water bottle, 500l capacity, or smaller still for in your pocket as used by Ray Mears, but too slow for daily use? The bigger units are supplied to the British Army, so the system itself is I think trustworthy.

Have you also seen the Lifesaver bottle? It has really tiny holes in the filter medium which will remove everything so no need for chemicals, with a technique to be used every so often to clean it. Either a personal bottle size or a standard jerrycan size. Not cheap but simple, handy and will make just about anything drinkable, in the van or out and about when you may not trust tapwater.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LifeSaver_bottle

http://www.lifesaversystems.com/

http://www.pre-mac.com/GWP_IWP.HTM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Grizzly, carbon being the last of three parts, both systems as a unit being biological as such.
> 
> Mine, as I have posted before so sorry to bore you if you remember, has I think first a 3 micron filter, then iodene in resin form to kill anything smaller than 3 microns, then a carbon element to remove the iodene for long term safety, additional chemical removal and improve taste. I think the three elements in the unit cost about 350 but lasts for 30,000 litres making a really cheap cost per litre, but three cartridges makes it a little bulky. Ours has been in use every day since Nov 08 and shows no signs of letting up, having checked every now and again its still doing what it should as advised by the manufacturer, despite their website saying annual renewal.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much; that's just the information we want. I've not seen the LifeSaver bottle which looks a strong possibility. We have a fridge and oven beneath the sink and the very small space beside it we have modified so don't want to lose -as well as not wanting to spend on something that would be redundant after this next trip.

Thanks again

G

Edit: The LifeSaver people have an excellent website too- though the jerrycan is not cheap (£200 +) we are impressed with it and think this might be our answer. It can travel in the step. Again thanks for the link.


----------

